# Verwaltungsklasse Student



## Maximaltime (5. Jul 2011)

Kommen folgende Compiler fehler:
C:\Users\Maximilian Amon\Documents\StudentenVerwaltung.java:41: cannot find symbol
symbol  : constructor Student(java.lang.String,java.lang.String)
location: class Student
		stud[0]= new Student("Peter","Elektrotechnik");
		         ^
C:\Users\Maximilian Amon\Documents\StudentenVerwaltung.java:42: cannot find symbol
symbol  : constructor Student(java.lang.String,java.lang.String)
location: class Student
		stud[1]= new Student("Hans", "International Management");
		         ^
C:\Users\Maximilian Amon\Documents\StudentenVerwaltung.java:43: cannot find symbol
symbol  : constructor Student(java.lang.String,java.lang.String)
location: class Student
		stud[2]= new Student("Miriam", "Maschinenbau");
		         ^
3 errors



versteh nich wieso der Konstruktor nicht funktionieren sollte. Bitte um erklärung 



```
class Student{

//Klassenvariable
	private static int matrikelnr= 5400;

	private	int 	matrNr=0;
	private	String 	name="";
	private	String 	studgang="";


	Student(int m,String n,String s){
		this.matrNr=matrikelnr++;
		this.name=n;
		this.studgang=s;
	}

	//Instanzmethoden
	public void setname(String neuername){name=neuername;}
	public void setmatrNr(int neuematrNr){matrNr=neuematrNr;}
	public void setstudgang(String neuerstudgang){studgang=neuerstudgang;}
	public int getmatrNr(){return matrNr;}
	public String getname(){return name;}
	public String getstudgang(){return studgang;}
	void ausgeben(){System.out.println("Der Student "+name+" mit der Matrikelnummer "
					+matrNr+" besucht den Studiengang "+studgang);}


	}//end Student

	public class StudentenVerwaltung{





		public static void main(String[]args){

		Student[] stud= new Student[8];
		stud[0]= new Student("Peter","Elektrotechnik");
		stud[1]= new Student("Hans", "International Management");
		stud[2]= new Student("Miriam", "Maschinenbau");


		for(int i=0; i<stud.length; i++){stud[i].ausgeben();}



	}


}
```


----------



## Sonecc (5. Jul 2011)

Die Meldung sagt dir was du wissen musst:


> cannot find symbol
> symbol : constructor Student(java.lang.String,java.lang.String)



Übersetzt:

Finde folgenden Ausdruck nicht: Konstruktor Student(String, String)

Woran liegt das?
Du hast nur einen Konstruktor Student(int, String, String)


----------



## Maximaltime (5. Jul 2011)

ah danke.. hatte vergessen den Konstruktor abzuändern als ich matrnr zur klassenvariable gemacht hab.


----------

